# Huffy motor bike



## buck hughes (Dec 12, 2020)

anyone have any knowledge on this Huffy motor bike-any value on them?


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 12, 2020)

It is a newer Huffy Cranbrook that someone put a motor kit on (See EBAY).  Did a nice job of it but it is neither old or historic.  Value is what someone is willing to pay.  To buy the kit is is maybe $100 to $200 and that might be a $150 bike.  Roger


----------



## eeapo (Dec 13, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> It is a newer Huffy Cranbrook that someone put a motor kit on (See EBAY).  Did a nice job of it but it is neither old or historic.  Value is what someone is willing to pay.  To buy the kit is is maybe $100 to $200 and that might be a $150 bike.  Roger



In my neck of the woods it would sell for 4-5 hundred dollars. 
Neat looking bike.


----------

